# looks like my hardened edition is gone



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

****ING AMAZON AND ****ING HDNL this is gonna be a long,fould mouthd rant,you have been warned.

pre ordered my hardened edition with amazon as they "guaranteed" release day delivery.so i take the day off yesterday (i work permanent nights) i finsih my shift at 630 am,stayed up till 10am then sleep got the better of me  woke up at 2pm,come down stairs and nothing posted,so i havent missed him atleast.i tracked the parcel online,its been on the delivery truck since 730am and is out for delivery,yeh  a few hours pass and i start getting the "its not gonna get delivered jitters" 

i call HDNL and im informed that the delivery guiys deliver right upto 7 ish pm,fair enough,but i dont wont to waste a holiday so i get my head down and wake up at 730pm,straight downstairs,and nothing,no card,nothing at the neighbours,**** all.i call up the call centre to be told all deliverys are finished and it could be delivered tomorrow,so pissed off i trundle into work.

call hdnl first thing this morning after fuming over it most the morning and get told its been delivered,******** it has,sorry sir have you tried the neighbours? yes i have and there are only 4 houses on our road and none of them have it.well someone has.RIGHT,hang up furious and call back again to get a different women.

i give her the story and tell her i called moments ago and my phantom parcel has been delivered and signed for,NO IT HASNT comes the reply,oh right so what the hell is happening with my parcel,i love this bit,its logged as delivered on paper and the digital receiver handsets crashed as he delivered,nonsense comes my reply,on your tracking website it says it was delivered at 658pm,one person says its never been delivered,amazon say it never was delivered at all,and another story is its been "delivered on paper" so which one is it????? we will have to interview the driver and this could take 48hours,unacceptable i reply,i took a day off work,i have heard nothing but lies and ball ache and your a sham of a company.

i then call amazon who seem to be using a call centre in belgium or holland,and tell them the tale of woe,im on hold 15 minutes (i dont mind as long as i get a result) and the result is,we cant do anything but offer you another copy,great,i will take another 360 version of the hardened,oh,we no longer have that instock,you can have a refund,well no, thats not good enough.im not sure what we can do then ? well how about use a courier for a guaranteed game of the most hotly anticipated game of the year and dont use hdnl and if your gonna use the term guarantee you better ****ing follow it up 

i wish to god i hadnt lost my temper now,but between hdnl ****ing me around with 3 lies and taking the ****,and another call centre you can barely make out what they are saying i just lost it.

sorry about the rant,and i think i will feel even sorrier if that delivery driver rolls up :devil:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

video games are for little children......













just tring to wind you up more 

it is shocking though, when things go wrong, there never seems to be just one answer, everyone tells a different story...hope you get it sorted out soon...

:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> video games are for little children......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE YOU ! :lol:

if i just got a straight story i could accept it,due to being incredibly busy he just couldnt get to you,we will have it with you first thing wednesday morning,still not happy,but acceptable.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess as long as you get it.... I thought it was a case of it going "missing" and no one was going to help you / refund it etc etc...

defo a pain though...esp after taking time off work


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I guess as long as you get it.... I thought it was a case of it going "missing" and no one was going to help you / refund it etc etc...
> 
> defo a pain though...esp after taking time off work


i dont think i will be getting the hardened edition mate,and no where else has it,its fetching £150 plus on ebay.refund is not an option for me,i want the game i ordered and not the cut down version a few days late and using HDNL again to deliver the parcel again is just too much to bare lol.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Mine finally arrived yesterday at 7ish in the evening, but I also wasted a day of holiday and was starting to think it wasn't going to arrive by about 4pm. It's stupid that Amazon don't keep a stock of the hardened edition as there will be some that get lost of damaged in transit and not down to the fault of the customer.

I won't be pre-ordering for mail order again...


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just been disturbed this morning by this arriving that I never even ordered


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

do none of your local game shops have a copy in stock?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I think Hardened is out of stock at normal prices everywhere.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

HDNL are hellish - Last year I think they loved the fact they could blame the snow for late Christmas deliveries. Never mind the fact my parcel waited 7days in a despatch centre before a flake of snow hit the ground. 17 days later (_although admittedly just in the nick of time_) I got my wife's present.

On the other hand I had a UPS guy deliver some stuff after 5pm (_Cheers Chris @ Waxamomo_) and he said he would make a note on the system that this was prefereble for me for any future deliveries!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

isn't there some sort of law that would require them to get you another copy of hardened edition even if they have to pay the jacked up price?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very unfortunate, especially when you waste your holidays!

Home Delivery Network truly are the pikeys of the industry - nothing but shabby service.



CraigQQ said:


> isn't there some sort of law that would require them to get you another copy of hardened edition even if they have to pay the jacked up price?


No


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

I had exactly the same rubbish from HDNL. Even told me the exact same things as you were! Turned up the next day in the end after I had waited in all day for it.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Of the top of my head I cannot think of one delivery network I havent had problems with.
HDNL leave me a card telling me I have to drive all the way into Milton Keynes to their depot. Another company left my Dyson with an immigrant neighbour who didnt speak a word of english and tried to keep it for herself.

Royal Mail was the best. When I was having ISDN fitted years ago the routers were sent by Royal Mail to be there when the installer arrived.

Installer turns up and tells me that a lot of these get stolen by the Post Office.

We sit down to drink coffee and 2 hours later the postman turns up. We watch him through the curtain filling out a card while sitting in his van. The he walks up the path with just the card. Just as he is posting it I whip the door open.

He then claims that he had tried to deliver the router but I didnt answer. BT installer calls him a lying c**t. We go to his van and he doesnt even have my router there, just the empty packaging.

Oh how we did laugh.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

HDNL was millimetres off hitting my car today, pulled up at junction behind him, started rolling back towards me, HORN!!! kept coming HORN!!!!!!!!!! 

Turned in to junction followed him as my office is just further up road, gave him a gob full, reason he rolled back was he didn't see me:doublesho

The time before that they left my order in it's card board box, in my card board bin, at the top of my drive on it's collection day, luckily put a card through my door and I popped back just before the bin was emptied:doublesho

Time before that left on top of my garden table in the rain:doublesho


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I feel your pain:devil: The same thing happened to me with DIRT3. I pre-ordered from Play and booked the day off work to enjoy the game without the wife or boy around. I waited, the postman came and went, then I thought it could be a courier service. When 6:00pm arrived I decided it was game over. This was Tuesday and it still hadn't arrived by Friday morning so I complained and got the "there is nothing we can do until the royal mail decide its lost which takes 15 days plus". I decided that wasn't good enough so drove to Tescos to buy a copy. It finally arrived after another 2 days by which time I'd contacted Play again who finally agreed to give me a refund if I returned the game unopened. In your situation there are three points to make. 1. You booked a days A/L which has been wasted. 2. You want the game you ordered not a refund and 3. What is the guarantee all about what does it say exactally. They have failed to give you the game you ordered on the day they said so what are they going to do about it they owe you that game as a minimum if not some form of inconvenience compensation for not delivering on time and the wasted day you had off work.

I know that the hardened edition of MW3 is limited but I've learned that if there is a game I want thats due for release I'll buy it in person from the shop or reserve and then buy instore. I've had this happen to me and friends too many times now.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Any luck with this or has it been 'lost'?


----------

